# SAP rear bumper



## ZEIKE524 (Dec 28, 2010)

Have been searching for over an hour before asking.

I have the SAP rear bumper and want to put different mufflers and tips on. I sold the SAP mufflers and tips because of annoying rattle. If i were to put a regular 05-06 axle back on would it lign up correctly in the SAP cutout. 

Second question how undersized will it look until i can get a full exhaust and different tips?


----------

